# Game Thread: Warriors @ Blazers (4/6). 500 Points to Prediction Game Winner!



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center> * @ *  
*(29-45)*...................*(24-49) *
*
Rose Garden
Wednesday April 6, 2005
7:00 PM PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Sebastian Telfair | Damon Stoudamire | Ruben Patterson | Shareef Abdur-Rahim | Joel Przybilla

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Troy Murphy*......................*Shareef Abdur-Rahim*
</center>

*Predictions Game​*

500 points is on the line! Same rules as always. The winner will be chosen from the following criteria, in the tiebreaker order as listed below. 
1. You must pick the winning team.
2. Point differential. 
3. Closest to the winning team's score.
4. Coin toss.​
Go Warriors! :banana:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm going to go with...

Warriors 111
Blazers 93

Great job with your team lately, btw. I've been waiting for Golden State to contend for the playoffs for awhile now, and it looks like Baron Davis has made all the difference. :greatjob:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Warriors 108
Blazers 94


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I voted for the warriors because they are going to win BIG!!! who's able to defend Baron? Jrich? wow I'm looking forward to seeing the boxscores tomorrow!

Warriors 108
Blazers 94


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

B-Dizzle:

JINX!!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Warriors have been playing great.
104-96 Warriors.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors 110
Blazers 108


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Warriors slaughter --

GS - 105
POR - 99


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

letdown game on the 2nd half of the back to back? Maybe....

Warriors - 107
Blazers - 96


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors Win! :banana:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors 104
Blazers 102

Murphy 22 pts, 10 reb
Baron 22 pts, 11 ast, 5 reb

Damon Stoudamire Triple Double


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I heard on the radio that only 1 time in the history of the Franchise have they won more than 6 road games in a row, and that was in the 1960s (7 in a row). We are at 6 right now. :cheers:


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

So I won the contest right, halfbreed? Since you don't count because you're not going to donate to yourself...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Bret said:



> So I won the contest right, halfbreed? Since you don't count because you're not going to donate to yourself...


Yep.

I will donate when the donate limit is taken off again (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Postgame Quotes 



> *Mike Montgomery*
> “Give credit to our guys but give credit to Portland for coming back tonight. They’re still competing. We’re up 19 points in the second quarter and really, for the way we’ve been playing the last two weeks, to give up that lead was very uncharacteristic of our team. We’re pleased to get away with a win, but we’re treating these games like playoff games and really, 30 some wins around here has been a big stretch for a long time. Our two go-to guys go 9-35 from the floor, but guys off the bench, especially Pietrus, really played well.”
> 
> On Baron Davis:
> ...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Game Photos


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

the game was closer than I've thought. Solid games by BD and Murphy, Pietrus lifted us from the bench. 7 in a row now!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Close game...Damon Stoudemire with a trippledouble but baron with a solid 22 - 11 performance! 7 in a row is great, noone expected anything like this 2 weeks ago!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Dwayne,

I SO would have picked a Warriors' victory over Portland 2 weeks ago. It's the rest of the victories that have me so juiced (in a non-BALCO way).


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Bret said:


> So I won the contest right, halfbreed? Since you don't count because you're not going to donate to yourself...


Points Donated.


----------

